# my cdrw and dvdrom dont work (kernel 2.6) [SOLVED]

## rrrkkkttt

I used to have a 2.4 kernel but it was destroyed cuz of a simple javaconfig... env.d got messed up and I accidentally deleted all the files in there instead of just the java ones... So I just did a fresh stage 1 install and went with the gentoo-dev sources 2.6.0 kernel. During the installation process my dvdrom worked fine and after first boot i see hdc and hdd as my cdrw and dvdrom respectively. The installation went fine and I didn't get any errors (such as devfs not being enabled or any networking/internet problems). After emerging X,gnome,alsautils,xmms and mplayer I tried to put a dvd in my dvdrom drive to test out mplayer but I don't see any cdrom in /mnt.  I've searched the forums and google but all of those probs seemed to be an incorrect fstab entry... desperately need help please.....

My Comp Specs:

Intel P4 1.6Ghz Northwood

256 MB RAM

ATI Radeon 8500 64 MB

Hauppauge WinTV PVR250

Audigy Gamer

Seagate 80 GB (XP) [primary master]

Western Digital 120 GB (ntfs data partition,gentoo) [slave]

LiteOn CDRW 52x [secondary master]

Pioneer dvdrom 16x [secondary slave]

here's the output of lsmod:

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

floppy                 54196  0

ehci_hcd               21632  0

e100                   58628  0

ohci1394               31872  0

usbcore                95572  2 ehci_hcd

fglrx                 199876  7

eepro100               27020  0

mii                     4352  1 eepro100

intel_agp              15896  1

agpgart                26184  2 intel_agp

rtc                    10792  0

ide_tape               52560  0

st                     34580  0

```

Here's the output of dmesg:

```

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.0-gentoo (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #1 Mon Dec 29 14:21:14 PST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffc0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65472

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61376 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000ff980

ACPI: RSDT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x20011114 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x0fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x20011114 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x0fff1000

ACPI: MADT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x20011114 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x0ffe36ef

ACPI: DSDT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x00000004 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1595.648 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 254088k/261888k available (2866k kernel code, 7060k reserved, 878k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 3145.72 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 410k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda95, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

SGI XFS for Linux with ACLs, realtime, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Supermount version 2.0.2a for kernel 2.6

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 4

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1200JB-00DUA3, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-116 0122, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 >

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Audigy (rev.3) at 0xdf80, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb3) for (hdb3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/hdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

st: Version 20030811, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i850 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: 0000:02:08.0, 00:03:47:DC:5A:BA, IRQ 11.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ohci1394: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[ff9fe800-ff9fefff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c002106656c]

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 49283072

[fglrx] max   LFB = 49283072

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.0-gentoo

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x176, data 0x81, on isa0060/serio0).

```

here's my fstab:

```

# cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

 

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

 

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb2               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hdb3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

#/dev/hdd               /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

#none /mnt/cdrom0 supermount dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0

#none /mnt/cdrom1 supermount dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0

#none /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,sync,codepage=850 0 0

 

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

 

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

 

```

I tried all those for cdrom and none of them worked...

here's my /etc/devfsd.conf:

```

# cat /etc/devfsd.conf

# Sample /etc/devfsd.conf configuration file.

# Richard Gooch  <rgooch@atnf.csiro.au>         3-JUL-2000

#

# The Gentoo Linux Team - http://www.gentoo.org/

#     - Many fixes, etc

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/devfsd.conf,v 1.16 2003/05/18 21:51:34 azarah Exp $

 

# Enable full compatibility mode for old device names. You may comment these

# out if you don't use the old device names. Make sure you know what you're

# doing!

REGISTER        .*           MKOLDCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMOLDCOMPAT

 

# You may comment out the above and uncomment the following if you've

# configured your system to use the original "new" devfs names or the really

# new names

#REGISTER       vc/.*        MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     vc/.*        RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       pty/.*       MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     pty/.*       RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       misc         MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     misc         RMOLDCOMPAT

 

# You may comment these out if you don't use the original "new" names

REGISTER        .*           MKNEWCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMNEWCOMPAT

 

# Enable module autoloading. You may comment this out if you don't use

# autoloading

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

 

# Uncomment the following if you want to set the group to "tty" for the

# pseudo-tty devices. This is necessary so that mesg(1) can later be used to

# enable/disable talk requests and wall(1) messages.

REGISTER        ^pty/s.*     PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

REGISTER        ^pts/.*      PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

 

# Uncomment this if you want permissions to be saved and restored

# NB: Do NOT change the following!

# Do not do this for pseudo-terminal devices

REGISTER        ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CHANGE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CREATE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

DELETE          ^pt[sy]      IGNORE

REGISTER        ^log         IGNORE

CHANGE          ^log         IGNORE

CREATE          ^log         IGNORE

DELETE          ^log         IGNORE

REGISTER        .*           COPY    /lib/dev-state/$devname $devpath

CHANGE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

CREATE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

DELETE          .*           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink /lib/dev-state/$devname

RESTORE         /lib/dev-state

 

# You can force default like this :

# PERMISSIONS owner_and_group access_mode

 

# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

 

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

 

# Uncomment this to let PAM manage devfs

#REGISTER        .*           CFUNCTION /lib/security/pam_console_apply_devfsd.so pam_console_apply_single $devpath

 

# Autoload the sg module if generic scsi driver compiled as module.

#LOOKUP          ^sg$      MODLOAD ACTION sg

 

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

#REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

 

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

 

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

 

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom1 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

 

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

#LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

#REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

#UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

 

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

 

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

 

# Support additional config installed by packages ...

INCLUDE /etc/devfs.d

 

# devfsd.conf ends here

```

my /usr/src/linux/.config :

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

 

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

 

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

 

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

 

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

 

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

 

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

 

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

 

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

 

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

 

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

 

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

 

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

 

#

# Device Drivers

#

 

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

 

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

 

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

 

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

 

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

 

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

 

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

 

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

 

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

 

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

 

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

 

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

 

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

 

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

 

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

 

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

 

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

 

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

 

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

 

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

 

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

 

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

 

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

 

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

 

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

 

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

 

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

 

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

# CONFIG_ZNET is not set

# CONFIG_SEEQ8005 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

 

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

 

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

 

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

 

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

 

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

 

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

 

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

 

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

 

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

 

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

 

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

 

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

 

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

 

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

 

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

 

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE_OLD is not set

 

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

 

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

 

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

 

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_NET_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_NET_CISCO is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

 

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

 

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

 

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

 

#

# Active AVM cards

#

# CONFIG_CAPI_AVM is not set

 

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

# CONFIG_CAPI_EICON is not set

 

#

# ISDN4Linux hardware drivers

#

 

#

# Passive cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

 

#

# D-channel protocol features

#

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

 

#

# HiSax supported cards

#

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_CLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFCPCI is not set

 

#

# Active cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_DIVAS=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m

CONFIG_HYSDN=m

CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI=y

 

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

 

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

 

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

 

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

 

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

 

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

# CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

 

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

 

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

 

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

 

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

 

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

 

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

 

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

 

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

 

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

 

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

 

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

 

#

# Video For Linux

#

 

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

 

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

 

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

 

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

 

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

 

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

 

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

 

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

 

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

 

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

 

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

 

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

 

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

 

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

 

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

 

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

 

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

 

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

 

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

 

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

 

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

 

#

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

#

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

 

#

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

#

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

 

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

 

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

 

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

 

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

 

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

 

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

 

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

 

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

 

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

 

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

 

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

 

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

 

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

 

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

 

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Last edited by rrrkkkttt on Thu Jan 01, 2004 2:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deathdruid

Did you try:

```

# mkdir /mnt/cdrom

```

Just trying to get the obvious out of the way.

----------

## rrrkkkttt

OMG IT WORKS !!!   thank you!!!

maybe it didn't work before because there has to be a mount point before you can mount anything? I thought those were automatically created by devfsd or something...

I enabled supermount and its working fine...  can someone please confirm that the /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd entries are correct? is the iocharset of iso8859-1 correct?

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

 

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

 

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb2               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hdb3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom supermount dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom1 supermount dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,sync,codepage=850 0 0

 

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

 

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

----------

## deathdruid

Mount points are not automatically created, because they are really up to you to name. For example, I might mount my cdrom at /dev/imnuts, and match that in fstab. devfs takes care of /dev/ entries for you.

----------

